# 9mm Ammo



## Joseph L. Vestal (9 mo ago)

How many rounds come in a case of 9mm ammo.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

Contents may vary. Buyer beware.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If you’re looking to buy, the case should have a number on it.


----------



## SteveMc (10 mo ago)

Depends. I've bought them buy the 1000 lot a few times.


----------

